# Difference in two Manuel Rodriguez Guitars



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm wondering what warrants the price difference between these two guitars? Is it just the cutaway?  

Manuel Rodriguez C Cedar Top Classical Guitar and more Acoustic Classical & Nylon Guitars at GuitarCenter.com.

Manuel Rodriguez C Cutaway Cedar Top Classical Guitar and more Acoustic Classical & Nylon Guitars at GuitarCenter.com.

All the specs appear identical and both are made in Spain. I'm asking because I played the cutaway model and really liked it, but the non cutaway model has just popped on my local CL for a great deal.


----------



## etiam (Dec 13, 2009)

Bizarre. You're right about the specs looking identical. A cutaway vs traditional body should not make an instrument twice as expensive, though, so I'm hoping there's something else going on here.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 13, 2009)

I think most cutaway classicals are electric. Is it electric the cutaway one?


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 13, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> I think most cutaway classicals are electric. Is it electric the cutaway one?




It doesn't say electric 

BUT.......................


Well I played some of the 1000+ dollar ones at Guitar Center and Sam Ash then went and played the one on Craigslist. Didn't really notice any difference apart from a tiny bit better setup on a Manuel Rodriguez around 1700. It's an absolute steal for the price (375 with Gator Hardshell Case), from the short time I have had it I love it. Perfect for the opeth type stuff I play and write, I'll make a thread when I have time to take some pics later. Thanks for help guys.


----------

